# Weird (healthy-ish) foods that your poodle likes



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

Our old dog absolutely LOVED apples. He was a great dog who would never beg for food....except when I was eating apples.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Green beans from the garden!

Blueberries. Picked a whole bunch this summer, got them on the counter and spilled them all over the kitchen. rookie gobbled them up and I panicked until i googled it and found out they are actually good for dogs.

Carrots for a treat.

Canned pumpkin. He got sick and per the advice I got here I gave him some and he liked it.


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Mira loves the odd foods more than dog friendly treats. She likes apples, melon, rice, potato, bread, egg, carrots, cheerios, banana, yoghurt, brie cheese, you name it.. She is not a beggar and not very food motivated so I like to try different things to see what is the most appealing to her. So far everything's just "meh, I'll eat it but I won't go crazy"


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily only likes french fries and of course steak and chicken. So far Javelin barely likes even dog cookies. But Peeves is a different story all together. Even though he isn't a poodle he is an honorary PF family member so here's his list (or part of it): eggs, apples, peaches, green beans, broccoli, bananas, salad, peanut butter.....


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha would rather have a banana then a steak. She loves pretty much any fruit (we of course don't give her grapes/raisins). I give her a lot of watermelon. She loves apples, pears, carrots. But again, the all time favorite thing in the whole world is banana.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck likes cherries, blueberries, apples, pears, watermelon, cucumber and carrots. He only gets a taste of the fruits, but I have to body block my salad prep from him. He once stole a whole cucumber! We live with a thief


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maizie likes everything mentioned  She is not a rude beggar, but she loves her groceries.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm so hoping that Ari's new kibble helps calm things down for her GI system so that I can feed her all of these foods without fear! In moderation, of course :lol:


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ruby loves apples and bananas!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Nothing so far, Merlin's not out of his shell yet. I can't wait for the day I actually have to ground him for something... Although once when I wasn't there he drank out of a glass of water !


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Bob likes apples and bell peppers and he gets one or the other with his supper every night. Tonight, I noticed that he ate his apple before he ate his scrambled eggs -- that's how much he likes apples. Cammie and Sam have no interest in any kind of fruit or veggies, so the apples and bell peppers are just for Bob.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Easier to list the fruits and veggies that Timi doesn't like. Blueberries and carrots.
But anything else, she goes nuts for - I could take a bag of broccoli, melon, and squash to training class with her and she would work just great.
She gets string beans in every meal - after some experimenting, I found it was just the right thing to keep her poops anal gland healthy size.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Green beans are a healthy favourite here - slightly less healthy are breadsticks, which they both love, and much less healthy the occasional tastes of crisps, brioche and cake!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Blue loves everything on everyone's list. In fact, I can't think of anything he won't eat. His absolute favorites are clementines and green beans. If I'm stringing beans, he pushes his nose in between my leg and the counter so I won't forget to feed him. Same with sugar snap peas. He can smell citrus from two rooms away. I swore I wouldn't share pomegranate, which is my favorite fruit in the whole world, but he wore me down--now I dole out the arils one at a time. Jazz, on the other hand, is more discriminating. She may take something if Blue does, but we frequently find it later on the floor. Well, unless Blue finds it first.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Piper will eat anything. absolutely anything. I dropped a jalepeno I was cutting and she ate that with no sign of distress. she also will go for coffee - only black - and white wine (but not red). 

Jasper prefers carrots and green beans, and while he prefers to shred sweet potatoes rather than actually eat them, Piper assists by standing beside him and gobbling up the shreddings.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Reading everyone else's lists remind me of many things I left off Peeves list!

peppers, carrots, berries!!!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Coldbrew said:


> Piper will eat anything. absolutely anything. I dropped a jalepeno I was cutting and she ate that with no sign of distress. she also will go for coffee - only black - and white wine (but not red).


That's the labrador in her! hahaha :rofl:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

JudyD said:


> Blue loves everything on everyone's list. In fact, I can't think of anything he won't eat. His absolute favorites are clementines and green beans. If I'm stringing beans, he pushes his nose in between my leg and the counter so I won't forget to feed him. Same with sugar snap peas. He can smell citrus from two rooms away. I swore I wouldn't share pomegranate, which is my favorite fruit in the whole world, but he wore me down--now I dole out the arils one at a time. Jazz, on the other hand, is more discriminating. She may take something if Blue does, but we frequently find it later on the floor. Well, unless Blue finds it first.


Timi starts to cry when she sees a pomegranate- she loves them that much!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

By the way Sophie Anne - you need not panic if Ari ever eats a grape or two - it has only been about ten years that they realized that a large amount, especially in the more concentrated raisins, could cause damage. Prior to that, we all gave our dogs a couple of grapes here and there to absolutely no ill effect, even the tiny dogs.
I think it is the same with onion and garlic - if you dog eats a stew that happened to be seasoned with them, I think they will be fine, but if they get into the trash and eat a bunch of sautéed onions, get the hydrogen peroxide down their throat and head to the ER!
And while we are talkin fruits and veggies, just a reminder to be cautious about seeds and pits - they often contain toxins.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Ive tried to interest Dulcie in various fruits and vegetables, especially cruciferous ones, mainly for her teeth. No luck. She will eat the Honest Kitchen slurry of veggie/fruit base IF i mix it well into her meat. Not much help for teeth there from a slurry but i continue to use it for the added insurance with her raw diet.

Talk about a thief though! ARGH, my girl has gone from apparently very reliable around the kitchen counters (although i keep them clear nearly 100% of the time just because I have always preferred really open, clear countertops - but I did occasionally leave out a piece of steak or chicken to finish defrosting before preparing for supper) -- she never seemed to be inclined to counter surf or steal food.

WELL! That has changed and HOW! A few weeks ago, I had left a loaf of bread cooling on a rack and was doing something in the other room and next thing I knew she was lying by me on the floor gnawing away -- on the bread! :O

SO, I stepped up my game, recognizing that I now have a counter surfer, even if she doesn't get much opportunity. I slipped up last night though. I had grilled a steak for myself on the cooktop in a grill pan. The steak was too large but I had to use it up and I cut it in half to eat one half and cut up the other half to put in a freezer bag for (very!) high value treats for Dulcie. After I had my dinner, I put down her dinner, which was one of her favorites (coarse ground whole lamb with added green tripe). She came out looking very happy and I decided to finish cleaning up the kitchen after I did a little holiday decorating out on the balcony. Big mistake! I forgot about the leftover steak still cooling on the grill pan - which I had pushed way to the back of the cooktop.

When I came back into the apartment, she was licking away at a patch of the carpet - no real sign of any mess. But when I got to the kitchen, I immediately saw that she had taken the steak AND in getting it, had moved the grill pan and dislodged the burner! Luckily, it wasn't hot anymore (though it was warm) -- so yes, a thief indeed and one I really have to watch!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tiny poodles I agree with you about grapes, onions and garlic. We sometimes will give a grape or two with never a problem. I also make a very high value training treat that has garlic powder in it. The person who told me how to make it uses tons of garlic powder. I cut down the garlic powder and put a fair amount of grated parmesan instead. I need these treats to be very smelly to do what I want with them (tracking, utility scenting).

nifty, we have an empty 1 liter soda bottle with pennies in it on our kitchen counter. All BF has to say to Javelin when his nose is where it doesn't belong is "do you want the pennies?" Sadly Lily is a very bad role model for my not so little boy on this behavior.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Cayenne will eat anything I eat, Bella she is very picky, chicken and other meet, not much on vegetables. One of by dogs Tara was an alcoholic you could not leave a drink where she could get it. She drank scotch and water, Bailey Irish cream and love beer best. If my friend had a coke of Budweiser she would go wild to get some.


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

Jasper isn't a beggar, but will happily eat fruits and vegetables if offered. He particularly loves apples, bananas, peas, carrots, green beans, and watermelon. I sometimes use veggies/fruit as training treats to vary things up!


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

When Jonah was a puppy, he would eat anything offered in the land of fruits, veggies, etc. and I offered him any and every thing dog safe we had on hand.

Now, he will eat almost everything and it's easier to list what he no longer cares for: melons of any kind and banana. That's it, everything else is yummy. 
I have never tried giving him green/red peppers so I don't know if he would eat those like his Uncle Bob. 

Jonah especially likes romaine lettuce.

I am blessed to have a non-picky dog.


----------



## FranklinsMom (Dec 19, 2015)

The only thing I have given Franklin is apple and he absolutely loved it. I will have to try some other things that have been mentioned in this thread!


----------

